# 2:1 Macro



## poker_jake (May 13, 2012)

I have a tokina 100mm 2.8 macro and want to get 2:1. I read it would require a 100mm of extension tubes to do this. Is there a combination of tubes and close up filter that could give me 2:1? Or any other suggestions?


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2012)

I believe shooting with a reverse-mounted 50mm lens on the front of the 100 would get you to 2:1. You would need a lens reversing ring with the appropriate filter thread diameters for each lens.


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> I believe shooting with a reverse-mounted 50mm lens on the front of the 100 would get you to 2:1. You would need a lens reversing ring with the appropriate filter thread diameters for each lens.



Yup, that's right.  The ring costs about $10.  A lot of people freak out when you mention attaching another lens to the filter threads, but as long as you're not careless with your gear, you'll be fine.


----------



## poker_jake (May 13, 2012)

Thank you guys, I searched b and h but can't find one with a 55mm filter size  to attach to the 100 macro. I'm currently at work but will try adorama or something tonight at home


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2012)

poker_jake said:


> Thank you guys, I searched b and h but can't find one with a 55mm filter size  to attach to the 100 macro. I'm currently at work but will try adorama or something tonight at home



It's not required to be the same thread diameter as your 100mm.  You can get adapters for two different thread sizes.


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2012)

HERE is the place I would check first...FotoDiox...

Fotodiox Professional Photography Supplies and Equipment

Here is a screen capture I just made. I thin k one of the four rings would probably be just the ticket.


----------



## poker_jake (May 13, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> HERE is the place I would check first...FotoDiox...
> 
> Fotodiox Professional Photography Supplies and Equipment



Thanks derrel, I'll get the 58-58 and a 55 to 58 step up


----------



## poker_jake (May 13, 2012)

What should I do with the aperture on the 50 1.4g? Prop it open to 1.4 or around 2.8 nearer to its sweet spot?


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2012)

Leave it wide open.  The slower lens should be attached to the camera - use that to control the aperture.  DoF will be very small, so you'll probably have to stop down a lot.

I have never tried stopping both lenses down before...  I'm not sure if that would help or not.


----------



## poker_jake (May 13, 2012)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> Leave it wide open.  The slower lens should be attached to the camera - use that to control the aperture.  DoF will be very small, so you'll probably have to stop down a lot.
> 
> I have never tried stopping both lenses down before...  I'm not sure if that would help or not.



Yep, I was going to attach the 50 to the 100. But with the 50 being soft at 1.4 thought about stopping it down to get sharper photos, or maybe it doesn't matter when reversed.


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2012)

I honestly don't know - I've never tried it.

I usually do this with a 50 1.4 and 70-200 f/4 (@200) for 4:1...

(Long lens divided by short lens = magnification factor.)

edit
It actually doesn't matter which lens is mounted to the camera (it will work either way), but mount the slower one for two reasons - it's usually also the heavier one, and it's the one that is going to limit your maximum aperture.


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2012)

BTW - What search terms did you use on B&H?  They _do_ have them - search for 'macro coupler' and it should come up.


----------



## poker_jake (May 13, 2012)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> BTW - What search terms did you use on B&H?  They do have them - search for 'macro coupler' and it should come up.



Lol, I was searching for lens reverse adapter. I'm exicted to try 2:1, have you ever used a macro lens with a reversed prime attached? Wondering what the new focal length will be for 2:1.


----------



## Josh66 (May 13, 2012)

When you're doing the macro coupler thing, it doesn't really matter if one lens was macro or not before you started - the combo will be macro (and macro only).

The new, 'real', focal length - I have no idea, lol!  I just know how to figure out the magnification factor.

Working distance will be VERY short - only a few inches (if that) from the rear element of the reversed lens.  Tripod is 100% required.  It helps if you set it up so that the lenses are pointing straight down.

It's easier to focus by moving the subject.  You'll have to shim it up and down with books or whatever you can find to get it in the 'focus zone'.  You'll have to focus manually, and nearest focus to infinity will only be a few millimeters.  It's a painstakingly slow process, but once you get everything dialed in - you'll have more macro than you know what to do with.

Timer, mirror lock-up, remote - all of that.  Do everything you can to minimize vibration.


----------



## 480sparky (May 13, 2012)

A focus rail will help tremendously.


----------



## poker_jake (May 13, 2012)

O|||||||O said:
			
		

> When you're doing the macro coupler thing, it doesn't really matter if one lens was macro or not before you started - the combo will be macro (and macro only).
> 
> The new, 'real', focal length - I have no idea, lol!  I just know how to figure out the magnification factor.
> 
> ...



Thanks for everything


----------

